# Episode 234 - Up North Journal



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we cover a lot on gun safety and firearm handling with kids along with pellet guns due to recent events in the outdoors. We also cover a little on pistol hunting along with the upcoming ATA show this week in Columbus Ohio.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_234_final.mp3


----------

